# Clé 3G pour iPad wifi



## texavery12000 (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le nouvel iPad mais uniquement en wifi et j'aimerais pouvoir avoir ponctuellement la 3G dessus. 
Existe t-il un moyen d'avoir la 3G auprès d'un opérateur sans engagement et surtout sans devoir passer par une clé USB. 
J'ai vu qu'il existait une clé 3G en wifi chez Orange, mais avec un engagement.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider....

Merciii !


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juin 2012)

Un accès 3G sera toujours avec engagement !
Soit avec une clé WiFi (donc ce que tu as repéré) soit avec un partage de connexion avec un smartphone.


----------



## sikrv (28 Juin 2012)

Nan, je crois pas que tous les forfaits 3G soient avec engagement: regarde par exemple la clé 3G sans engagement de Bouygues 500Mo, tu peux arrêter d'un mois à l'autre (et il suffit d'acheter une clé 3G routeur pour brancher ton iPad)! Après, 500Mo c'est pas grand chose mais je crois que la plupart des nouveaux forfaits 3G sont dispo sans engagement (mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont alors plus cher que si tu t'engages!)

Pour le partage de connexion avec un smartphone, pareil c'est possible, du moment que t'as un forfait mobile sans engagement (type sosh, b&you, free, etc...)!


----------

